# Updated Canon 7D to firmware 2.0.3 and can't shoot at 720p 30fps



## Badiek (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi!
I updated my Canon 7D to the new firmware 2.0.3 and for some reason now when I want to change the framerate inside my settings there is no 720p 30 fps or 480p 30 fps in NTSC and no 720p 25fps or 480p 25 fps in PAL. I didn't have that issue before upgrading my firmware. Did anybody experience the same? Or am I doing something wrong? Please help me. Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2013)

Did you do a camera reset after upgrading? Thats always advisable, and usually helps resolve issues.


----------



## Badiek (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah. Already did it... twice, but didn't work :-\


----------

